# Carter vs Scott releases



## Matatazela

Hi Ryan. It was great meeting you in person the other day. 

FWIW - the carter will change your anchor point about 6 - 10mm rearwards if you look at the location of the trigger in relation to the hook. The Silverhorn is almost in line with the hook. Not a major issue. The Scotts are very well made and as you know, have a very fine action.


----------



## Bushcat

Hello James 

Thanks for making the effort that you did to show me your equipment, I do appreciate you bringing your kit for me to look at.

So the carter will actually rob you of drawlength, about 1/2" it looks like, is that correct. Assuming that your anchor points remain constant.


----------



## za_boy

I really like the Silverhorn but I've just recently ordered the Carter Quickie 1+, it's a open hook release like the Silverhorn. I don't know what the price difference between the 2 is in SA but they're very similarly priced in the US. A big plus with the Carter is that the hook resets itself after every shot where as with the Silverhorn you have to do that yourself.
Another really nice hook release is the TruBall Short 'n Sweet.


----------



## ASG

The Carter 2 shot is a great release.
I've been using a Trueball Stinger release for a few years now and still think it works just fine for a cheapie.


----------



## spatan

*My vote....*

For hunting/target......a Tru ball stinger if dosh is a consern.

But the Scott rhino is a machine on the hunt. I would also use this release for target shooting in the wind.

I am at the moment learning the Carter Evolution+..... so far so good.
(for target only too noisy in the "woods", hard work though:secret

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat

spatan said:


> For hunting/target......a Tru ball stinger if dosh is a consern.
> 
> But the Scott rhino is a machine on the hunt. I would also use this release for target shooting in the wind.
> 
> I am at the moment learning the Carter Evolution+..... so far so good.
> (for target only too noisy in the "woods", hard work though:secret
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:



Thanks Spatan 

I have had a number of people comment on the fact that the 2 shot is fairly noisy to engage, something to do with the saftey catch. If you like the rhino then the silverhorn as an upgrade should be fine as a release.

thanks 
Ryan


----------



## INGOZI

The choice of a trigger is a very personal affair, the best option would be to shoot the same bow with both triggers you are looking at to see what suits you the best. It is not the best idea to just decide by what you see and hear on the net.


----------



## sandpointarcher

*Have you checked out the new Carter Backstrap?*

I shoot a Carter 2 Shot and love it. But I just ordered one of the new Backstraps. It's a new backtension release based on an index finger position. If it's anything like the rest of their products it should be a winner.


----------



## Bushcat

INGOZI said:


> The choice of a trigger is a very personal affair, the best option would be to shoot the same bow with both triggers you are looking at to see what suits you the best. It is not the best idea to just decide by what you see and hear on the net.


That is very true, but the net is my only exposure, and you experienced archers are my advisory panell. I called Magnum archery today and they only have Carter back tension releases in stock. So I am unfortunatly unable to try the releases that I want to. I think that releases are going to be a long road for me where I will have to go to the expence of buying sight unseen, and trying the releases that appeal to me until I can click with one. 

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Bushcat

sandpointarcher said:


> I shoot a Carter 2 Shot and love it. But I just ordered one of the new Backstraps. It's a new backtension release based on an index finger position. If it's anything like the rest of their products it should be a winner.


Yes I agree it looks to be a winner, it has been added to my wish list!

Thank for your input 
Ryan


----------



## INGOZI

Bushcat

I'm going up to Pretoria (Redge @ Archers Edge) one of these days to put new limbs on my Tribute, I'm just waiting on my strings that were sent by Winners Choice and as soon as they arrive I'll go. You are more than welcome to join me, then you can spend the whole day at Archers Edge shooting the new (and older) BowTech's?

How does that sound?


----------



## spatan

*This is top advice.....for wrist releases,*



INGOZI said:


> The choice of a trigger is a very personal affair, the best option would be to shoot the same bow with both triggers you are looking at to see what suits you the best. It is not the best idea to just decide by what you see and hear on the net.


But if you choose to shoot a back tenstion release, you must realise that is not just a "I'll try this and see if I like it affair" but rather a decision because its gonna take time.I mean sevral months and a practice routine of note if you are to master it properly (without cheating that is.......Using your thumb, fingers or twisting the wrist to effect the release.) 

As for quality both Carter and Scott are rated amoungst the best.

Stay cool,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat

I am at the moment learning the Carter Evolution+..... so far so good.


OK Spatan lets talk about this, your progression as an archer has led you to this point. You began with the standard wrist strap, index finger release. This is an assumption and I would also assume it was the Rhino as you endorse it. 

As a shop owner it is a matter of ease to get the equipment that you need (pending funds, this I understand) my point is that you have chosen to "progress" to a back tension release. 

In most writings of archery form and shooting technique that I have read, the Back tension release is a black art to be mastered that will lead the student to a higher plane of archery perfection. The un-anticipated shot.

Should beginner archers not learn Back tension shooting from the outset.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Carter Quickie One Plus*

Best of all worlds, open hook which resets after each shot with different springs that you can shoot with backtension. Has changed everything for me once I switched from a traditional back tension release. Now I shoot back tension with absolute control if the shot is not going well, I simple take my finger off the trigger and let down. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bushcat

Thanks Big daddy pop, the quickie may be an option as I have just learned that the MSRP on the Carter Backstrap is $209! That is out of my range. 

Thank you
Ryan


----------



## Bee

i can't speak to loudly with my 3 years of shooting, i must say i have shot with a few diffrent releases

my conclusion is if u are happy with the performance and comfortable with which every one u choose. and lets not forget the price must suit ur pocket too!!!

i say thats the one for u

yes name brands are great but it all comes down to comfort for u as an individual

thanks


----------



## Bushcat

INGOZI said:


> Bushcat
> 
> I'm going up to Pretoria (Redge @ Archers Edge) one of these days to put new limbs on my Tribute, I'm just waiting on my strings that were sent by Winners Choice and as soon as they arrive I'll go. You are more than welcome to join me, then you can spend the whole day at Archers Edge shooting the new (and older) BowTech's?
> 
> How does that sound?


Ingozi that is a very kind thing that you offer to do for me, Bowtech certinally has a Good ambassador in you, in that you are willing to help out a novice. 

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## spatan

*Spatans...Release aid story*



Bushcat said:


> I am at the moment learning the Carter Evolution+..... so far so good.
> 
> 
> OK Spatan lets talk about this, your progression as an archer has led you to this point. You began with the standard wrist strap, index finger release. This is an assumption and I would also assume it was the Rhino as you endorse it.
> 
> As a shop owner it is a matter of ease to get the equipment that you need (pending funds, this I understand) my point is that you have chosen to "progress" to a back tension release.
> 
> In most writings of archery form and shooting technique that I have read, the Back tension release is a black art to be mastered that will lead the student to a higher plane of archery perfection. The un-anticipated shot.
> 
> Should beginner archers not learn Back tension shooting from the outset.
> 
> Thank you
> Ryan


 Hi Ryne,

The first compound bow I ever shot was a Bear, with fingers at a box in an Alaskan garden. I was adamant that I was never going to shoot a trigger release because I enjoyed the "control" I had with fingers.

Needless to say I got over that (much more accurate with a Machanical release less string movement ect ect). The first compound bow I bought was a second hand Ben peason Blazer XL 70# it came with a codra caliper R/Aid this was fine until the bow was stolen(another story).The R/Aid stayed  so I replaced the bow with a PSE Diamondback 70# this bow I still have.....The R/Aid however was starting to show signs of wear, I had to hit myself twice in the gob to find this out:iamwithstupid: 

The next release I purchased was a Jim fletcher hunter which was recommended by a friend. Great release but by this time I was shooting 100's of arrows a week and the strap was eating into my hand still got the scare sand the R/Aid. By this time I was involved with Black Hawk Achery and had access to many different brands of release. So I tried the Tru ball stinger (the buckle model)great release used it for a long time the a client bought a pre owend rig and fell in love with my release which he tried so I gave him a good price and it went.
Now I ordered a Hot shot "back tension" R/Aid, shot that for a while. My wife was shooting the scott rhino and was loving it. I was in the UK visiting Mum and could'nt resist a visit to a Quiks Archery and landed up buying the Carter Evoloution + for me and a Cascade "BT" release for Spatans lady(Lindy) this is how I conned her out of her Scott(she loves her new release though).

This is where we are now so now I am learning the New "True" B/T R/Aid and in the wind and hunting I use the Scott.......For now anyway.


Now thats my story use it, don't use it. My feelings are that archery is a journey and it can be different or similar to mine. You can very seldom be wrong in your choices (as long as the fundermentals are correct)

Spatan:cocktail:

PS now I have to use Pin nocks on my arrow so I don't 'Robin hood' them starts to get spendy:tongue::wink: 

Still yet to meet some one who has spent more on archery equipment......


----------



## ASG

Engee,

Let me know when you guys are coming up and I'll meet you at Archers Edge.
It's 2 blocks from my house and we can go for a beer or 10 afterwards.:darkbeer:

Regards,

Craig


----------



## viperarcher

*Carter Releases #1*

Carter and scott releases are both very good, but I prefere the Carter quicki 1 very consistant!


----------



## Bushcat

viperarcher said:


> Carter and scott releases are both very good, but I prefere the Carter quicki 1 very consistant!



Thank you for your input
Ryan


----------



## nimrod-100

For me the Scott Archery Wildcat Release with Rod Connection 
works fine. :thumbs_up
Since 7 years I rely exceptionally on my Scott release.
I never regreted the purchase.


----------

